# Visa Stamping Cost



## ArnieJJ (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey All,

I'm on the last step of my quest to sort out my visa. I wanted to get more information about the visa stamping process. My visa is being done through Ajman Free Zone, and I've done my medical and Emirates ID application has gone through. I wanted to know what the cost of the actual application of Visa Stamping is. My agent inside Ajman Free Zone authority building is asking for 1200 Dirhams to get the Visa Stamped, however, I have already paid over the top at every point of the process from start to finish so I want to get a bit savvy on it. 

There's a website online but its not working anymore, the cache shows information.. so I did try searching.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

The visa stamping is 400 Dhs (normal) and 490 Dhs (Urgent).

The difference is that the normal course requires you hand the passport to a courier, it gets stamped and delivered back to you within a range of 3-4 days.

While the urgent process, you get a sms the next day from immigration after which you can visit any immigration office by yourself and get the passport stamped on the spot.


----------

